# Rapini okay?



## happyjoyjoy (May 5, 2014)

just purchased some rapini from the store and was wondering if this okay to feed as I can't seem to find anything regarding it........ thanks guys!


----------



## ascott (May 5, 2014)

It has a distinct bitter taste that either is loved or hated....kinda makes me think of dandelion greens, either love em or hate em....so give it a try, either the tort will love it or hate it...but there is nothing that I find that shows it hazardous for tortoise consumption...but I would be curious to know if the tort in your care actually likes it


----------



## happyjoyjoy (May 5, 2014)

ascott said:


> It has a distinct bitter taste that either is loved or hated....kinda makes me think of dandelion greens, either love em or hate em....so give it a try, either the tort will love it or hate it...but there is nothing that I find that shows it hazardous for tortoise consumption...but I would be curious to know if the tort in your care actually likes it


Thank you for your input! Yea usually dandelions are my leos favorite but she turned down the rapini :/ but both my sulcatas loved it!


----------



## ascott (May 5, 2014)

Awesome...then seems like your Sulcata have a new weed to chow down


----------



## happyjoyjoy (May 5, 2014)

my sulcatas were so much smaller than my pardalis when I got them and now they are 3 times her size! they grow like weeds forsure!


----------



## ascott (May 5, 2014)

Kinda like the difference between kids with Viking history parents vs those that were not....huge difference for sure...


----------

